# Free Chocolate Chip Cookies



## sags (May 15, 2010)

In Loblaws today, and a guy pushing around a cart full of Decadent Chocolate Chip Cookies asked if I wanted a free bag.

All I had to do was sign my name, address, and phone number on form.............so they can send me info on a President Choice card.

I said sure.........why not.............free cookies are nice and all I will have to do is shred the info they send in the mail.

I think I have been reading this website too long.............and starting to get like those two guys in that ad.......that start hooting and hollering when they win $4.oo at the casino.......and then enjoy their "winnings" at the sandwich shop.


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

sags said:


> I think I have been reading this website too long.............


*You know you've been reading this website too long when:*

You are shopping at Costco...
Skinless chicken breasts are on sale, $5 off the labelled price...
You spend a few minutes rummaging through the fridge looking for the package with the lowest price...

*... to maximize the coupon yield!*

:hopelessness:


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

I just got back form costco:$400+. I'm sometimes not convinced I'm saving much money shopping there.


----------



## thebomb (Feb 3, 2012)

When I shop at Costco I refuse to take a cart. Even then I walk out at about 60 to 80 bucks. I get sucked in with a cart!


----------



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

We refused to take the cookies when shopping in our local Zehrs. The guy was all happy trying to convince us, but was crushed when I said "no thanks". I never saw anyone take off faster. He must have had a bad day of rejections LOL.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

They get paid for gathering applications. I get asked all the time and just say "I already have one". I don't think they take it personally.

What I hate are the paid signature gatherers for petitions. Those people can be very aggressive...


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

sags said:


> In Loblaws today, and a guy pushing around a cart full of Decadent Chocolate Chip Cookies asked if I wanted a free bag.
> 
> All I had to do was sign my name, address, and phone number on form.............so they can send me info on a President Choice card.
> 
> ...


hopefully your info doesn't get sold and you get endless spam in the mail. that is always my worry, I try not to give out my personal info ever.


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

thebomb said:


> When I shop at Costco I refuse to take a cart. Even then I walk out at about 60 to 80 bucks. I get sucked in with a cart!


makes the bag of dog food awfully heavy


----------



## randomthoughts (May 23, 2010)

GoldStone said:


> *You know you've been reading this website too long when:*
> 
> You are shopping at Costco...
> Skinless chicken breasts are on sale, $5 off the labelled price...
> ...


What?? I do this all the time! (Well, not with chicken breasts, I prefer thighs/whole.) It only makes sense, right?

I'm 'good at' at costco, I'm usually only there for specific items (mushrooms, meat, eye drops, cheese - gruyere and parm), so I rarely have more than one or two items when I come out... occasionally a curiosity/luxury item that they seem to price well (vanilla beans, for instance).

I've been known to come out with nothing but samples inside my belly


----------



## 44545 (Feb 14, 2012)

We ditched the CostCo membership a year or so ago after finding that we could do better with a combination of price-matching and coupons at places like Food Basics, Loblaws/SuperStore, or Walmart.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

CJOttawa said:


> We ditched the CostCo membership a year or so ago after finding that we could do better with a combination of price-matching and coupons at places like Food Basics, Loblaws/SuperStore, or Walmart.


^ that is exactly what we did.
I find the bulk volumes at Costco to be wasteful, and the drive isn't worthwhile (for me).


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Another suggestion regarding free cookies (or nearly free)

My friend works in Kitchener and has a colleague who routinely goes to one of the bakeries and grabs boxes full of defect, malformed/broken cookies.

He keeps them at his desk and shares them with the office. They may not be free but they're damned close... trick is to go right to the bakery.

Another thing we did as teenagers was go to the donut shops near midnight or whenever they were throwing away day olds for the day, Tim Hortons etc. I was sometimes able to get a whole garbage bag of day-olds. Perfectly edible! Great for a party or late night hangout at the park.

The official policy is to dispose, not give away, the day olds. However perhaps employees sometimes make exceptions for hungry looking young people. I doubt an adult could walk away with a bag of day olds.


----------

